
Delaware Governor Signs Blockchain Legislation into Law - endswapper
https://www.coindesk.com/delaware-governor-signs-blockchain-legislation-law/
======
soulnothing
[http://legis.delaware.gov/json/BillDetail/GenerateHtmlDocume...](http://legis.delaware.gov/json/BillDetail/GenerateHtmlDocument?legislationId=25730&legislationTypeId=1&docTypeId=2&legislationName=SB69)

^ Full text

------
isubkhankulov
i read that two companies involved in traditional securities trading on
distributed ledgers lobbied for this legislation.

Reading the text, they did not make sufficient changes required to have a
legal entity on a blockchain like ethereum or bitcoin.

for example, Delaware requires keeping track of the full names of each
person/entity that owns a corp.

~~~
soulnothing
I'm from Delaware, only recently moved. This whole bill seemed very vague to
me. I've got a feeling this has something to do with the Wilmington stock
exchange. Which has been kicking around for several years now [1].

Delaware makes a lot off the fact it incorporates a large number of companies.
Allowing a stock exchange with block chain technology. Then providing complete
audit history of each stock share, it seems plausible. Add in Wilmington
houses rather large offices for Chase, WSFS, Wilmington Trust, Bank of
America, Barclays, and maybe still T&D Bank. Essentially there are a lot of
banks headquarted in northern Delaware. Several of which I think are starting,
or have rumored to start on block chain technology.

Delaware despite it's size has a pretty good tech system in the government.
It's not a tech hub by any stretch. But Capital One when I interviewed there
was doing some innovative things.

1)
[http://www.delawareonline.com/story/news/2017/05/07/wilmingt...](http://www.delawareonline.com/story/news/2017/05/07/wilmington-
stock-exchange-delaware-venture-capital-penny-stocks/101293666/)

